# Safe Duck Jerky?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou looooooooves duck! I havent been able to find duck jerky because of recall, so Ive been trying different things , like a glucosamine treat foi hip and joints and I bought some bully sticks for now...


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I sure hope we find something safe soon. My babies loves duck jerky. Homemade ones are just not the same. Lol


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I have found these Plato Natural Duck Strips Dog Treats And I did research and found out they are made in the USA with ingredients from North America as talked about Here Plato Pet Treats

But I was curious to know if anyone else had used them. And if so what they thought. I have bought the ones that I did in the past because they were just meat and glycerin because I like having as little ingredients as possible. But then found out they like so many were Made in China which seems to be the issue. So I was needing advice too. 

I am thinking about homemade jerky as I love jerky too, (fruit jerky) and don't like what is in the people jerky I don't do sulfur dioxide. These sound doable: Make your own chicken jerky | Life With LuLu (and Wally, too!) 
Beef Jerky in the Oven | Pure Tastes

What do you folks think? Do you think this would work with fruit as well as the meat? I think so but input is always good.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

F Y I. Just got a e-mail from the Dog Food Advisor. Nutri Vet has just recalled there Chicken Jurkey Dog Treats, thought you all might like to know.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i make my own chicken jerky in the nuwave oven really really easy! you could do it in the oven as well. we use cadet duck at work but i dont let my dogs eat it. there chicken was recalled and im sure the duck is most likely not made in the US either. personally i would stick with something made in the US or something you made yourself.


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

I buy Vitalife brand. They are Canadian and are made in Canada, plus their only ingredient is duck. Amazingly enough our cat loves them as much as the dog. These days both come running as fast as they can whenever they hear any plastic bag open...


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

stardoc said:


> I buy Vitalife brand. They are Canadian and are made in Canada, plus their only ingredient is duck. Amazingly enough our cat loves them as much as the dog. These days both come running as fast as they can whenever they hear any plastic bag open...


Thanks. I'll try this brand. I tried making beef and chicken jerky by myself with no success. My babies didn't really like them. They are really picky about their treats because they get different types of fresh cooked meats for breakfast so most treats are no biggie to them. But they love the cadet duck jerky. I saw the recall about their chicken so I stopped giving them the duck. I tried lots of different brands of chicken and beef jerky but they don't seem to really care for those either. I hope they will like the Vitalife duck. Anything to see my babies get excited is a happy mommy.


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

Oy, my apologies, I just looked them up and apprently they are made in Thailand. When I originally bought some to try, it had a stamp "made in Canada" on the pack, but now when I looked after the the post I notice that the stamp been changed to "tested in Canada" and I had to look up where it is manufactured on line.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Made my own dehydrated duck jerky. Also threw in livers, kidneys, and hearts to dehydrate. My babies loved it. I'm going to try the with New York strip steak next time.


----------

